# Finding a used Maxima manuel transmission



## Xodus187 (May 16, 2004)

I was wondering what is the easiest year maxima to find in a stick?


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

Xodus187 said:


> I was wondering what is the easiest year maxima to find in a stick?


I looked around a bit and finally found my 1997 Maxima SE, I'm quite happy with it, though I'm a little suprized how quick it goes through gas.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

lol...5spds make better gas mileage than autos.

Xodus187 - Just keep your eye out. Manuals are definitely hard to come by but you'll be happy if you wait.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

"5spds make better gas mileage than autos."

I'm well aware of this, I still didn't think it would go through gas as fast as it does... or maybe my foots just to heavy...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

The heavier the modding, the heavier the foot.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

agreed...


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

ya i got a 96 SE 5-spd if you follow the suggestd shift points you can save sum on gas they are in the manual i think its like 1st-7mph 2nd-14 3rd-21 4th-27 and 5th-33mph it saves somewhat


----------



## Terran (May 7, 2004)

It's hard but worth it. All years are probably about the same.


----------

